# Attracted to my therapist



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Thats normal right?. On one hand its a good thing because I'm going to feel more comfortable with her but on the other hand i might start developing real feelings for her:afr

How am i going to deal with this?, has anyone else got a therapist they're attracted to?, how do you cope.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

If you want help, find a new therapist. If you want to fantasize, stick with this one.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

saw one 2 years ago that I was attracted to, I'm glad I audio recorded the sessions, I get to hear her voice anytime I want to


----------



## name (Apr 1, 2012)

I know a guy called Tony soprano who had this, didn`t work out too well.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

shes not gona llow u to because her job would be on the line. maybe in are circumstances. keep your head on straight u wna fix urself or not. my counsellor was very pretty. sure we both were attracted to one another but we kept it very formal for many reasons. dont loose track of your sessions, r u gona waste all that time and $ for whats most likely gona be nothing in the end.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm attracted to mine too... She's perfect.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

my psychiatrist is GORGEOUS
but i googled and found out he is gay and married to Clinton Kelly









*pink shirt

WHYYYYY???


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

softshock11 said:


> my psychiatrist is GORGEOUS
> but i googled and found out he is gay and married to Clinton Kelly
> 
> WHYYYYY???


Hahhahahaha I know the same feelin but with a girl!!


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Eski said:


> Thats normal right?. On one hand its a good thing because I'm going to feel more comfortable with her but on the other hand i might start developing real feelings for her:afr
> 
> How am i going to deal with this?, has anyone else got a therapist they're attracted to?, how do you cope.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transference#Transference_and_countertransference_during_psychotherapy

If by normal you mean 'common', sure. But you have literally no chance of getting in a relationship with her (since it would make her look really, really bad if she ever started dating a patient) so you need to move past those feelings or find another psychiatrist. You already know this, but developing feelings that can't be reciprocated is only going to make you unhappy.


softshock11 said:


> my psychiatrist is GORGEOUS
> but i googled and found out he is gay and married to Clinton Kelly
> 
> 
> ...


You know, my sister always uses Clinton Kelly as a go to example of a man who 'acts gay but is straight'. Apparently, she's in need of an alternative...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You kind of have to break down what is going on. It could be infatuation with her professionalism.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I'd advise you to get a new therapist. I had a really hot therapist once... it was near impossible for me to reveal my true feelings and talk about my personal issues. I was too busy trying to present myself in a positive light- major case of social desirability bias. I couldn't make any progress in overcoming my problems.


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

softshock11 said:


> my psychiatrist is GORGEOUS
> but i googled and found out he is gay and married to Clinton Kelly
> 
> 
> ...


Are you telling the truth??? I love him!!


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Well every thing's fine and R91s post helped a lot. I had a session with her yesterday, first session where we were alone together, and it didn't go too bad, me being attracted to her wont hold me back thats for sure. When we first sat down she started reading some notes but she was visibly shaking, i wanted to ask her if she was ok but couldn't ( SA >,<), i think i make her nervous or she might be somewhat attracted to me? (not that it matters is she is or not) but im going to tell her next session that i thought i noticed her shaking and ask if i make her uncomfortable (something im insecure about and sparks my SA a lot). might help me.

I think i'm lucky though, i didn't get the hot milf therapist that works in the same building, she looked about 45-50yos but had an absolute amazing arse, i swear she must have noticed me checking her out because she dropped a pen infront of me then sort of aimed her arse at me to pick it up. Was trying my best not to perv on her but her body was amazing for her age lol.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

hmmmm, definitely think you should bang her out bro. :teeth


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Ew.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i was attracted to a therapist, and it did get in the way a bit. i thought about him constantly. i dont think you should stop seeing her unless its really interfering with your mind or your sessions. actually, some would argue that you should tell her you are attracted to her so you can work on the transference issues. but i wouldn't suggest that.


----------



## unknown123 (Dec 21, 2011)

Therapy is a waste of time anyway, if you're going to be there might as well be with someone who you find attractive.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

pancakepowder said:


> Are you telling the truth??? I love him!!


im being 100% honest
i see him every month
I didnt know untill i googled his name and i had to do a double take and read up.. Yup. i was in shock.


----------

